# Number of African cichlids in 72 gallon tank



## Chesh01 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 72 gallon tank and was wondering how many large africans i can put in there? I have heard overstocking helps and keeps aggression down. I have 15 large africans in the tank and have been told i should increase that number to 20-25. What do you guys think???? Thanks for the help!!!!!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

First, you should tell us what species your 15 fish are that you currently have. For example, frontosa are "large africans" and your tank is too small for even one of them. Other large africans are haps from malawi and your tank is probably too small for any of those as well. Your tank is too small for ANY african cichlid I would consider "large". You really shouldn't consider any fish that gets larger than 6-8", depending on the species, and really, 4-6" is more in the ideal range, IMO.

I'm assuming your tank is a 72 bowfront? If thats the case, essentially you can stock it like a 55g rectangular. For mbuna, 3 species with 1m:3-5f each on average, which I guess is 12-18 cichlids. For all male mbuna and peacocks, not sure but I think 12 would be crowded for your tank.

Your tank is too small for ANY african cichlid I would consider "large". You really shouldn't consider any fish that gets larger than 6-8", depending on the species, and really, 4-6" is more in the ideal range, IMO.


----------

